
None of us are ninjas. Nor are we rock stars. - nreece
http://floate.com.au/2013/03/no-ninjas-here/
======
ceautery
I thought the point of language like that was tasking on the part of the non-
developer, as in inflating someone's ego enough to get them to work for you.
Or to use a more salacious comparison, pimping.

In my youth it wasn't "rock star", though, it was "guru". As in "Joe, I heard
you're the data comm guru... do all this stuff for me for free and without
complaint. Because you're the guru. And you wouldn't want to lose that
reputation, now would you?"

